# One and done wife



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

Typically my wife will achieve orgasm after a slow steady pace.
However, after her O, she can barely move her legs, etc.
Can you ladies (or men) give me some tips so I can keep her going for awhile longer?


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Cocaine.


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

Fozzy said:


> Cocaine.


Not yet legal in our state. I'll have to wait a couple years for that one.:grin2:


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

UMP said:


> Typically my wife will achieve orgasm after a slow steady pace.
> However, after her O, she can barely move her legs, etc.
> Can you ladies (or men) give me some tips so I can keep her going for awhile longer?


How long does this period last? 5 minutes? 20? Can you just stroke her and hold her until she gets use of her limbs again and then keep going? Have you asked her about it, it is really going to be up to her if she wants to keep going or not.


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

i guess if she is done, she is done. you should make sure she does no climax before everybody is ready for big ending....


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

Faithful Wife said:


> How long does this period last? 5 minutes? 20? Can you just stroke her and hold her until she gets use of her limbs again and then keep going? Have you asked her about it, it is really going to be up to her if she wants to keep going or not.


It depends. She can go quick or last 15-20 minutes if I take my time. Basically, I can dictate how long it takes her to O.
She wants to O a second time but I think has only done it once or twice in 24 years.


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

WandaJ said:


> i guess if she is done, she is done. you should make sure she does no climax before everybody is ready for big ending....


True, and I can do that, it's just when the one O happens she goes kind of limp which leaves me hanging a bit.
I thought maybe if we completely stopped after #1 and I did such and such, she could get back on the train. 
I have never really tried that and was wondering what everyone else does.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

UMP said:


> It depends. She can go quick or last 15-20 minutes if I take my time. Basically, I can dictate how long it takes her to O.
> She wants to O a second time but I think has only done it once or twice in 24 years.


Then stop making her have these long build up ones that leave her unable to walk, and instead focus on a quick one....then make the second one the long one.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Who cares?


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

Faithful Wife said:


> Then stop making her have these long build up ones that leave her unable to walk, and instead focus on a quick one....then make the second one the long one.


Interesting proposition, except if she's done after the short one.
I guess I will never know unless I try.
Thanks.


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

Runs like Dog said:


> Who cares?


Great question.
I care. I think my wife cares and also some of the people that have responded with ideas care, but MUCH less than I do because they have zero skin in the game.

In reality no one really cares other than myself and my wife to a lesser degree. All others could really give a shiit, which is also fine by me.

Does that answer your question?


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

UMP said:


> Great question.
> I care. I think my wife cares and also some of the people that have responded with ideas care, but MUCH less than I do because they have zero skin in the game.
> 
> In reality no one really cares other than myself and my wife to a lesser degree. All others could really give a shiit, which is also fine by me.
> ...


Who cares? = humour


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

SadSamIAm said:


> Who cares? = humour


Really?
"Who cares" is new humor catch phrase to a question?

If so, I'll try to use it more often on TAM and see how many laughs I get.
I'm certain it will be a big hit:grin2:


----------



## SARAHMCD (Jul 2, 2014)

Have you tried different positions afterwards that involve you doing the "work" and let her legs relax? 

And how much time does she need for refraction normally?


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

UMP said:


> Really?
> "Who cares" is new humor catch phrase to a question?
> 
> If so, I'll try to use it more often on TAM and see how many laughs I get.
> I'm certain it will be a big hit:grin2:


Only works when talking about a partners O

Kind of like 

68 = You do me and I owe you one


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

SadSamIAm said:


> Only works when talking about a partners O
> 
> Kind of like
> 
> 68 = You do me and I owe you one


Ah, I understand.
Well, I really do care because once she has her O, she's flaccid and it stops kinda stops the party, as it were.
It would be nice to keep going. However, I guess some are indeed one and done.


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

SARAHMCD said:


> Have you tried different positions afterwards that involve you doing the "work" and let her legs relax?
> 
> And how much time does she need for refraction normally?


That's the thing, I don't know. I've never really stopped. Typically when she O's I just finish up in whatever position I am in.
Maybe that's my problem right there.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

You're going to have to discuss it with her, UMP. Are you reluctant to do that?


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

Faithful Wife said:


> You're going to have to discuss it with her, UMP. Are you reluctant to do that?


Sex is not a subject she likes talking about AT ALL.
Talking about sex with her takes all the fun out of it.(for her)
She wants me to take the lead (in real time) and see where it goes, hence my question to y'all.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

UMP said:


> Sex is not a subject she likes talking about AT ALL.
> Talking about sex with her takes all the fun out of it.(for her)
> She wants me to take the lead (in real time) and see where it goes, hence my question to y'all.


Then you have the discussion in a format that still keeps you in the lead.

Something like "Hey darlin'...we're going to do something new tonight...so you are going to be a good girl and do what I need you to do, alright? Here's what I need. I want you to learn to have multiple O's, and to do that we need to have a logistics discussion. Now, no retreating here, don't be a brat to me about this. You know I will take care of everything but I need your input on a few things to get in the groove of this. If we can get through this logistics discussion without you having a bratty meltdown, I'll take you out for ice cream or spank you, whichever you prefer".


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

UMP said:


> Really?
> "Who cares" is new humor catch phrase to a question?
> 
> If so, I'll try to use it more often on TAM and see how many laughs I get.
> I'm certain it will be a big hit:grin2:


It is an old joke, UMP.


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

Faithful Wife said:


> Then you have the discussion in a format that still keeps you in the lead.
> 
> Something like "Hey darlin'...we're going to do something new tonight...so you are going to be a good girl and do what I need you to do, alright? Here's what I need. I want you to learn to have multiple O's, and to do that we need to have a logistics discussion. Now, no retreating here, don't be a brat to me about this. You know I will take care of everything but I need your input on a few things to get in the groove of this. If we can get through this logistics discussion without you having a bratty meltdown, I'll take you out for ice cream or spank you, whichever you prefer".


NICE!
I like that
Thanks:smile2:


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

farsidejunky said:


> It is an old joke, UMP.


Sorry.
I am either too old, too young or just plain stupid.
I'll go with stupid. :grin2:


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

UMP. is she is one orgasm girl, then most likely she is done. I can still go after the first one, but once I got all my orgasms out, that's the end of the game, there is nothing you can do anymore. The play is over. It is relaxation time.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> Then you have the discussion in a format that still keeps you in the lead.
> 
> Something like "Hey darlin'...we're going to do something new tonight...so you are going to be a good girl and do what I need you to do, alright? Here's what I need. I want you to learn to have multiple O's, and to do that we need to have a logistics discussion. Now, no retreating here, don't be a brat to me about this. You know I will take care of everything but I need your input on a few things to get in the groove of this. If we can get through this logistics discussion without you having a bratty meltdown, I'll take you out for ice cream or spank you, whichever you prefer".


I just LOVE this!


Ump, I think you need to slow down or halt everything after she orgasms. Give it some time, let her catch her breath and then begin again.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

WandaJ said:


> UMP. is she is one orgasm girl, then most likely she is done. I can still go after the first one, but once I got all my orgasms out, that's the end of the game, there is nothing you can do anymore. The play is over. It is relaxation time.


So you would seriously leave your man hanging because you got yours already? Am I missing something?


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

WorkingOnMe said:


> So you would seriously leave your man hanging because you got yours already? Am I missing something?


no, I would still take care of him. But I would be done at this point. You would not get any more orgasms out of me anymore.


----------



## staarz21 (Feb 6, 2013)

UMP said:


> Ah, I understand.
> Well, I really do care because once she has her O, she's flaccid and it stops kinda stops the party, as it were.
> It would be nice to keep going. However, I guess some are indeed one and done.


I have to say...

Many, many women deal with this - especially when we're younger. In my experience and those experiences of my friends, a lot of men are "one and done". Once the dude gets off - that's it, party is over. *disclaimer, I said a lot of men....not all men*

The main response women get from the one and done dudes is "Well, it's not his responsibility to give you an O". 

Fair enough.

But that door swings both ways. 

As for your W - she could just be spent after one O. It's not unusual for people to be done after one O. If you want to throw her around into several different positions, make sure to do so BEFORE she O's. It's a simple fix really. 

Think of it this way - you're doing such a good job that she can't move afterwards...focus on the positives here! :wink2: :grin2:


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

I've always been basically 'one and done,' but I don't think I have to be. If we worked on it, I think I could come back and have more. I always take care of H, but rarely do more than one myself.

There's lots of research on the subject, starting with Masters and Johnson's groundbreaking studies. Here's something more current:

Multiple Methods For Multiple Orgasms - AskMen


----------



## Nynaeve (Jun 19, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> Then you have the discussion in a format that still keeps you in the lead.
> 
> Something like "Hey darlin'...we're going to do something new tonight...so you are going to be a good girl and do what I need you to do, alright? Here's what I need. I want you to learn to have multiple O's, and to do that we need to have a logistics discussion. Now, no retreating here, don't be a brat to me about this. You know I will take care of everything but I need your input on a few things to get in the groove of this. If we can get through this logistics discussion without you having a bratty meltdown, I'll take you out for ice cream or spank you, whichever you prefer".


Seriously? If my husband ever talked to me like this I would be " none and done" for a long while with him. I like him to take the lead. But condescending is not a turn on for me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Nynaeve said:


> Seriously? If my husband ever talked to me like this I would be " none and done" for a long while with him. I like him to take the lead. But condescending is not a turn on for me.


I hear you, but some women like that kind of talk. Seriously.

I like it (or something close to it) only with my husband because I know it isn't actually him being condescending, he is being playful and "fake bossy". He has a twinkle in his eye when he does this type of thing. I can pull this off, too. "Hey buster, where you goin'? I need you to turn around right now and show me your junk. No talk back, just do it!" 

I only suggested this for UMP because he said his wife doesn't like to talk about sex at all but always wants him to be taking the lead. I was hoping if he actually did it, it was playful, not jerk-ass. The point of this talk would be to get her to actually communicate with him about the specific situation he described.

I totally get that some people wouldn't like this type of talking, even when being playful.


----------



## sixty-eight (Oct 2, 2015)

Faithful Wife said:


> I hear you, but some women like that kind of talk. Seriously.
> 
> I like it (or something close to it) only with my husband because I know it isn't actually him being condescending, he is being playful and "fake bossy". He has a twinkle in his eye when he does this type of thing. I can pull this off, too. "Hey buster, where you goin'? I need you to turn around right now and show me your junk. No talk back, just do it!"
> 
> ...


i think it's hot. but if my husband tried to talk like this any other time than sex. oh no, no thanks.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Her body is your instrument. It is your job to learn to play well enough for both of you to enjoy each recital...In Jazz, no piece is played the same every time, there are countless variations on every theme....And remember....Better one and done, than none and run...


----------



## convert (Oct 4, 2013)

since cocaine is out, how about Red Bull and jagermeister aka jager bombs:wink2:


----------

